# Places to kills the Yotes.



## MallardFlew (Feb 22, 2012)

My cousin and I are going out to try and get us some yotes in the next week or so...
WE have heard Eagle Mountain, Grantsville, and out by Dougway are some good places. Anyone have any suggestions for close places to go?
:?:


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

I dont know if you can hunt there but have seen yotes at overlake golf course just before you get to Tooele


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Get out and do some scouting. Nobody is going to give locations.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Drive an hour out of SLC....then another.....


----------



## Dukes_Daddy (Nov 14, 2008)

Please go anywhere deer winter. Try south of Thistle. East of Fillmore.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Dukes_Daddy said:


> Please go anywhere deer winter. Try south of Thistle. East of Fillmore.


And for heavens sake take an AR-15 and lots of bullets!!! Shooting coyotes by the score is fun and legal........and profitible too!-------SS


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Any where along the wasatch front is a good place to go. It seems everyone goes out west. The dogs out west are educated.
Hogg hollow area between lehi and alpine is good. Above pleasant grove to provo canyon is good. Ect

Its not about where they are its where people dont actively call them. 

Think outside the box. Screw the rabbit calls. You cant even find rabbit tracks. Most coyotes dont even know what a rabbit is. If you want to know what the best call is. Get a megaphone and turn on the siren full blast. Every coyote within ear shot will howl back. Now you know where they are sneak in and pup yelp once. They will show themselves if they didn't smell, see, or hear you approach. 
Good luck


----------



## muleman (Nov 9, 2007)

Dunkem said:


> I dont know if you can hunt there but have seen yotes at overlake golf course just before you get to Tooele


 Overlake golf course and all surrounding land is private property and ran by Overlake Farming. DO NOT enter the property. Pass the word on 
Thanks


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

reb8600 said:


> Get out and do some scouting. Nobody is going to give locations.


I will gladly give my location........

Anyone willing to travel to south Sanpete County, shoot me a PM. My cows will start calving in a couple of weeks, and the fewer coyotes to deal with the better! Although, sometimes I wonder about the benefits of the coyotes helping me keep the number of deer on my place down a bit......... :O•-:


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

Pro

I will be coming through there on my way to Las Cruces, New Mexico this weekend but wont have time to hunt. I know a guy in Ephraim that may be interested though.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

reb8600 said:


> Pro
> 
> I will be coming through there on my way to Las Cruces, New Mexico this weekend but wont have time to hunt. I know a guy in Ephraim that may be interested though.


PM sent.


----------



## wshiwsfshn (May 9, 2008)

proutdoors said:


> reb8600 said:
> 
> 
> > Get out and do some scouting. Nobody is going to give locations.
> ...


How long does it take to get to your spot from Lehi? My boy just passed hunters safety and wants to try out his new Ruger HMR.


----------



## UtahYetti (Feb 3, 2013)

Hi All-

I am new to yote hunting, although I am not new to hunting. I have been out several times and I have been in the right areas as I am seeing lots of tracks and signs everywhere. I just can't seem to bring them in. I assume that I am in areas where the dogs are just dang smart (been to school a couple times).

I love getting out, but I would really like to at least see a dog. I have a work trip in a couple weeks out to the Wendover area and I am planning on hunting out there (Utah side). Anybody willing to PM me about Wendover area???

Also- I would be willing to drive to San Pete Co if it is worth the trip, mabey make it a weekend trip. I usually hunt solo, but sometimes take a partner along.
-The Yetti


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

wshiwsfshn said:


> How long does it take to get to your spot from Lehi? My boy just passed hunters safety and wants to try out his new Ruger HMR.


I am 2 hours south of SLC.


----------

